
Governments of the world just ramped up spying on reporters - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.cjr.org/first_person/ft-nations-surveillance-attacks.php
======
bradknowles
What do you mean “just”?

All these anecdotes simply indicate they are getting bolder and more frequent
and less concerned about their own opsec of being discovered.

That’s not even the tip of the iceberg.

